# Quick... Inducing labor!



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

My cae pos. Alpine doe is on day 154. I called the vet again and she gave me 1cc Estrogen to give her today. 24 hrs later I'm supposed to give 2cc Lutelyse and a whopping 20 CC of Dexamethasone!

I have only ever heard of using the lute, with kids arriving 24-57 hrs later, usually 36 hrs later.. Supposedly the Estrogen is supposed to help her dilate... But I was almost sure Lute did that already?

I looked up dexamethasone... HERE is the link. It doesn't sound beneficial... actually sounds like it might cause milk fever because it's used to lower blood calcium levels! It's a steroid anti inflammitory and also an immunodepressant! It's about 10x stronger than prednisone - I don't want a case of milk fever on top of this!

So, should I just give the lute? Estrogen to? I have no idea why they want me to give dexamethasone...


----------



## coso (Feb 24, 2004)

I think the reason for Dex was to help the lungs out on the kids? If she is full term though I wouldn't see the need. Maybe someone will enlighten us further on this.


----------



## mamahen (May 11, 2002)

Steriods in humans is to help premmie newborns. But if you're absolutely 100% positive that is her doe date - I don't know why they would have you do that.

Could you call & say "Hey, I didn't get to write down what each med is for. I like to keep exact records on my goats, please let me know."


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

I made it clear that she WAS full term - she was with the buck for ONE day the entire year, hand bred - I watched it. After that she was isolated (CAE Pos.) and hasn't even been NEAR a buck since... even my own mini buck! 

I asked what they were for... she said the estrogen was to dialate, while the lute and dexamethasone would throw her into labor.


----------



## fcnubian (Sep 7, 2006)

when i induced my pygmy goat it was 2cc lute and 3cc dex. It made her go into labor like she would have on her own. After the shots, she started to get an udder, ligaments started getting mushy, everything went normal 37 hours later she gave me two beautiful healthy doelings.


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

but 20 cc dex? that's a lot... my doe is 150 lbs, granted probably larger than your pygmy doe, lol... 

but why estrogen? Why give the lute and dex 24 hrs later?


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

bump... more info please!


----------



## Oldntimes (Nov 26, 2006)

This is what I have in my notes...

2cc of Lutelyse for Large breed goats and Nigerians 
and 2cc for Nigerians and 5cc for Large Goats (of 2mg/ml) of Dexamethasone-IM


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

Well, I think that since she's overdue I'm just going to give the lute tomorrow and maybe 1/2 the dexamethasone... 20 cc seems like such a HUGE dose!


----------



## Starsmom (Nov 7, 2004)

maybe it should have been 2cc not 20cc???? That seems excessive. I don't even give my horses 20cc when they need it...That is a lot!


----------



## lyceum (Oct 20, 2006)

No way that it is 20 cc of Dex. Our vet gave us the info, can't find it now and it is not more than 5 cc. Do not give 20cc. You don't need the estrogen. Lute and Dex. 

Carisa


----------



## fcnubian (Sep 7, 2006)

Is the doe you are talking about a full size dairy goat or a mini? If its a mini its 2cc lute, 2cc dex. Full size is 2cc lute, 5 cc dex.


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

What happens if I already gave the Estrogen? I don't see how it could hurt, but I'll go out and give the lute and dex now. but I'll only give 5cc Dex! I don't think she needs it really but at the lower dosage it can't hurt.


----------

